
UK: Your entire internet history to be viewable by many agencies - Kepler-125c
http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/technology/your-entire-internet-history-to-be-viewable-by-psni-taxman-dwp-and-food-standards-agency-and-other-government-bodies-within-weeks-35242522.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13034747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13034747).

